# Updating HD AAM setting with HDDOS



## zigner (Nov 10, 2007)

I recently purchased a WD7500AACS and found it much too loud for my liking. I attempted to change the AAM setting using MANY tools, and they all returned an error when attempting to update the setting. I tried at least, the Hitachi feature tool, HDSentinel, and AAM Tool.

Finally, I found HDSDOS on the at the Hard Disk Sentinel page http://www.hdsentinel.com/hdsdos.php. I created a DOS disk using the download, booted from it, and the AAM setting change worked!!

I am posting this here in case others have failed in attempts to update their AAM setting, and want to try this tool. Also I noted that according to the change history, the ability to change AAM in this tool is NEW as of 2/2009, so many may not be aware of it.

My drive is now acceptably quiet in my TiVo!


----------

